# My name..



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys, i was wondering, should i make a new SSF Account? with a new name.. I want a name that someone can.. You know remember me buy. Like LGD dgui charles are all well known members. Thanks


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha, I think I am remembered for the wrong reasons.. so I might want to change mine to a more forgetful one 

You don't need to make a new account... I believe if you go to your settings you can change the name that is displayed.. I know others have.. if not, just let me know the name and I can do it for you

LGD , umm I mean QLA .... HA

LGD


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> Ha, I think I am remembered for the wrong reasons.. so I might want to change mine to a more forgetful one
> 
> You don't need to make a new account... I believe if you go to your settings you can change the name that is displayed.. I know others have.. if not, just let me know the name and I can do it for you
> 
> ...


 Haha! Good one LGD. whats a good name that you think would be good for me? thanks!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

why would you ? just hang around and pretty soon youll be well known . takes time to build a reputation . he!!, theres times i dont even remember me . . . :blink:


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Imperial said:


> why would you ? just hang around and pretty soon youll be well known . takes time to build a reputation . he!!, theres times i dont even remember me . . . :blink:


Imperial, did you know that your posts are in this beautiful cursive font. There's just one wee problem, YOURS is the only post in this cursed cursive -- beautiful tho it is. I just can't read it on my pocket-size mobile devices. Hey, I actually do read this stuff  I just can't read yours. It makes me go all cross-eyed and goofy!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, I have a hard time reading his posts because of that too.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I got it! how bout LightGeoGoose? Haha a good name but i bet LGD might get mad haha!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

breagle23 said:


> I want a name that someone can.. You know remember me buy. Like LGD dgui charles are all well known members. Thanks


Well, there's the three PF Musketeers (DGUI, PawPawSailor, and CapnJoe). I'm pretty sure there is room for a fourth. How about something like... Musketeer4all. Or something in French: Mousquetaires.

d'Artagnan, Athos, Porthos, and Aramis were inseparable friends. Their motto: "All for one, one for all."

You asked. 

Btw, I don't see anything wrong with Breagle, but it's your decision.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

HA, I wouldn't be mad,, It won't "fly", but I won't be mad 

Like Imp said, Let time take it's course and soon people will be calling you by name  However, I think prior to wanting to change your name, I think an avatar that you like would be TOP Priority... people tend to assosicate members name with their avatar..

LGD



breagle23 said:


> I got it! how bout LightGeoGoose? Haha a good name but i bet LGD might get mad haha!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> HA, I wouldn't be mad,, It won't "fly", but I won't be mad
> 
> Like Imp said, Let time take it's course and soon people will be calling you by name  However, I think prior to wanting to change your name, I think an avatar that you like would be TOP Priority... people tend to assosicate members name with their avatar..
> 
> ...


 SuperMonkeySlinger is that good?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Thistle said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > why would you ? just hang around and pretty soon youll be well known . takes time to build a reputation . he!!, theres times i dont even remember me . . . :blink:
> ...





NightKnight said:


> Yeah, I have a hard time reading his posts because of that too.


its in comic sans . the comic book fan boi in me likes it . but on the positive side - YAY ! ! ! :looney: :banana: :bouncy: im remembered on this forum ! well at least my name has a remembrance now . :headbang:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That's actually funny, but it's up to you since Breagle is remembable, though SMS is easy to close with  .. here is an option for an avatar ... google monkey slingshot if you want to look for something else...



breagle23 said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > HA, I wouldn't be mad,, It won't "fly", but I won't be mad
> ...


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


Laughing... Oh lordy! 

Okay. I hate to burst your bouncy balls and flambe that cute little dancy banana you got up there, but that's not *Comic Sans* showing up on my tiny little screen.  If it helps any, I am actually seeing *Comic Sans* on my BIG desktop screen -- the same thing you're perhaps seeing. However, what I'm seeing on my itty bitty device is something else entirely. It's some sort of dainty elegant cursive writing. I don't see that font up here -- *not like THAT*. Like I said, it's really very pretty. I like it. Can't read that superfine cursive stuff tho.

My grandma would be sooo please that someone is FINALLY appreciating the delicate and cultivated beauty of cursive writing styles. She's getting tired of all the ariel and times roman. You go "comic book fan boi"!

Here's a test just for me and my pocket device. I want to see what it looks like when I use that font.

Comic Sans (normal)

Comic Sans (+ Italic button)


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Here's a test just for me and my pocket device. I want to see what it looks like when I use that font.
> 
> Comic Sans (normal)
> 
> Comic Sans (+ Italic button)


Yep. Comic Sans Font isn't really Comic Sans on my mobile device. It shows up as cursive writing instead. It doesn't matter if I hit the italic button or not. It's still dainty cursive writing. Mystery solved!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> That's actually funny, but it's up to you since Breagle is remembable, though SMS is easy to close with  .. here is an option for an avatar ... google monkey slingshot if you want to look for something else...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That perfect! thanks man. just one thing, is there a way you can put that as my picture? im on a phone.. Thanks!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Thistle said:


> Laughing... Oh lordy!
> Okay. I hate to burst your bouncy balls and flambe that cute little dancy banana you got up there, but that's not *Comic Sans* showing up on my tiny little screen.  If it helps any, I am actually seeing *Comic Sans* on my BIG desktop screen -- the same thing you're perhaps seeing. However, what I'm seeing on my itty bitty device is something else entirely. It's some sort of dainty elegant cursive writing. I don't see that font up here -- *not like THAT*. Like I said, it's really very pretty. I like it. Can't read that superfine cursive stuff tho.
> 
> My grandma would be sooo please that someone is FINALLY appreciating the delicate and cultivated beauty of cursive writing styles. She's getting tired of all the ariel and times roman. You go "comic book fan boi"!
> ...





Thistle said:


> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a test just for me and my pocket device. I want to see what it looks like when I use that font.
> ...


.
i wasnt aware of that problem with the lil pocket device . i use mine as a phone, and nothing else . 
your grandmother sounds like a classy lady . 
now we know, im not to blame for the lil differance in the way the style is viewed .


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Bre.. Yes I will help you

@ imp yeah, it's different between my tablet and PC... I didn't know everyone's issue until, I went mobile... Oh by the way, my phone flips, and it has the magic feature of making and receiving calls with a quickness... And SMS text even...

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Alright, Monkey. You are fixed up... In case you are reading this logged off.. You login still using breagle23 as your username.. If you want that done too PM me.

LGD

Of course now this thread doesn't make sense . So once you post that you are resolved, I will lock this thread


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

*IF YOU TYPE ALL IN CAPS AND BOLD EVERYTHING U SAY AND DONT USE PUNCTUATION YOULL BE RECOGNISED AND REMEMBERED NO PROBS OMG LOLZ*

* :wave: *


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

*Oh nooo Bun's caplock is turned on. *SMS that name works okay for me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

*THE CAP POLICE ARE BACK!!!! :angrymod:*


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay LGD Everything is perfect! Thanks buddy


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Okay LGD Everything is perfect! Thanks buddy


Any time, Breagle <


----------

